# Jack Results...



## Greg Rempe (Oct 25, 2008)

1. 4 Legs up BBQ
2. 4 mile smokin crew
3. Coolsmoke
4. Butcher BBQ
5. Lunchmeat
6. Smokers Wild
7. Parrothead
8. Dizzy Pig
9. Bubba & Jeff
10. Carcus Cookers

Brisket - Bubba & Jeff
Chicken - 4 Legs up
Pork - Butcher BBQ
Ribs - Carcus Cookers

Sauce - Pellet Envy

Desert - 4 Legs Up

Some Noteables (I didn't get Diva Q info)

Moonswiners - 12th
Lotta Bull - 30th
Smokin Triggers - 24th
Jacks Old South - 42
Pellet Envy - 41

There were a total of 78 teams -- and the awards ceremony was 2+ hours long!!   

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 25, 2008)

Lunchmeat is good people and a good time


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 25, 2008)

Diva 40th beating quite a few luminaries in the field!

Congratulations Danielle, Vlad, and team Diva Q!


----------



## cflatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Was there to see Diva and crew before the ceremony. They were all beat but in good spirits. She was still cursing her brisket but had a blast. There was no doubt that she was soaring. I will post pics tomorrow once I get the loaded.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 25, 2008)

Great Job Gang


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well there is 3 reports to choose from on this forum.  
I'll take this one.
Congrats Diva Q and crew! You have it goin' on!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats to Diva for her finish...she said she was hoping to be in the middle of the pack in the end...and that's right were she ended up!  And ahead of the guy she thought was going to be the winner (Pellet Envy).  Great job Team Diva Q!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you guys!

WOOT. What a blast

Meeting Cflatt was great!!!!!

Enjoyed that.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 26, 2008)

Big Congrats Diva. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats, Diva.. nice showing in that field


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great going...glad you had fun.


----------



## john pen (Oct 26, 2008)

Way to go...sounds like u had a blast !


----------



## Unity (Oct 26, 2008)

Super! What a great set of memories this week will be.

--John


----------



## Aaron1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to team Diva Q,great showing in a tough field.  
Aaron


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 2, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

